# Retro P3-Systemumbau auf Ahtlon XP



## dot (4. Oktober 2008)

Ole,

bedingt durch mein Systemupdate auf einen modernen Quad Prozessor von Intel, sind einige alte aber immer noch gebrauchsfaehige Komponenten   
(Mainboard, CPU, HDD und RAM) uebrig geblieben. Nach reiflicher Ueberlegung habe ich mich dann fuer den Neuaufbau meines altersschwachen Server entschieden. Dieser diente mir fuer Testzwecke, 
Backuploesung und Druckserver.

Hier mal ein kurzer Ueberblick des Vorhabens:
P3 Mainboard     -> ECS K7S5A
P3 ~800MHz     -> Athlon XP 2200+
256MB SD-RAM -> 512MB SD-RAM (leider nur 2 Slots)
HDD:
2x 30GB
2x 40 GB         -> Eine durch eine 80GB ersetzt
(Anmerkung: Die ersetzte 40GB ist aus dem Jahre 2000 und aus der "gefuerchteten" IBM Reihe, darum blieben die Kleineren unangetastet  )

Bevor das besagte K7S5A nach seiner langen Dienstzeit in sein neues Zuhause ziehen konnte, musste es aber noch ein wenig "repariert" werden. Durch den Einsatz von guenstigen Kondensatoren, waren schon einige rund um den CPU Sockel aufgeblaeht und auch an einem ein wenig Fluessigkeit ausgetreten. Das konnte so aber nicht bleiben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mein oertlicher Elektronikladen die benoetigten Bauteile nicht in den geringen Mengen auftreiben konnte, blieb nur noch das Internet uebrig. 
Sehr toll, wenn die Versandkosten hoeher als der eigentlich Bauteilpreis ist 
Naja, es hat sich aber dennoch gelohnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem kurzen Test auf meinen notduerftig gebauten Teststand dann die Ernuechterung, kein Bild (weder bei einer AGP noch einer PCI Graphikkarte)...
Zum Glueck kam mir dann wieder der Arbeitsspeicher in den Sinn, der damals schon bei der Erweiterung auf 512MB rumzickt. 
Speicherriegel getauscht und siehe da, es funktioniert wieder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann konnte der Umzug endlich beginnen. Eine Warnung vorweg, fuer alle Casemodder oder sonstige auf Schoenheit achtende Menschen, nicht weiter scrollen 

Ein Bild vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die noetigen Zusatzkarten fuers LAN, die Graphik und den alten Parallelport-Drucker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer bei einem Boardwechsel jetzt denkt man muesste das Betriebssystem neu installieren, der sollte dies mal wechseln 
Der alte 2.6.* Vanilla Kernel bootete ohne Murren. Schnell noch diesen auf den aktuell verfuegbaren umgestellt und die alte 
Muehle rennt wie sie es noch nie getan hat.

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2008)

Geil, ein BAT BOard mit Slot 1 

Was für eins ists genau??


----------



## dot (4. Oktober 2008)

Was ist daran so geil? Hab ich was uebersehen? 

Laut Aufschrift ein "S1830S Pentium-II PCI-ISA" und war mal in einem tragbaren Laptop (oder eher 1/2 PC mit Tragegriff und abnehmbarer Tastatur) eingebaut.


----------



## utacat (4. Oktober 2008)

Sieht fast so aus wie mein erster Computer.

Hatte damals P3 450 Mhz 
Grafikkarte Ati Rage Pro 7 MB
1x 256 MB Arbeitsspeicher
1x 56 MB Arbeitspeicher
7 GB Festplatte

Der Rechner läuft heute noch bei der Schwester von meiner Arbeitskollegin.
Die alten Spiele laufen wunderbar. Man kann halt nicht alles aufheben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2008)

dot schrieb:


> Was ist daran so geil? Hab ich was uebersehen?


Yep, hast du.
Die sind nämlicz recht rar.


dot schrieb:


> Laut Aufschrift ein "S1830S Pentium-II PCI-ISA" und war mal in einem tragbaren Laptop (oder eher 1/2 PC mit Tragegriff und abnehmbarer Tastatur) eingebaut.



Ah, ein tragbarer Industrie PC.


----------



## dot (4. Oktober 2008)

Meinst man bekommt dafuer noch etwas? In der Bucht wuerde sowas sicher fuer 1Eu weggehen.
Hab btw. noch so eins


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2008)

Naja, das kommt drauf an, ob gerad jemand der sowas sucht zu der Zeit anwesend ist.

5-15€ solltest dafür schon bekommen können, ev. gar mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2008)

Das Bord scheint zwar bAT Format zu sein, hat aber ne ATX Stromversorgung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

Cooler Umbau, vorallem das tauschen der Transistoren.


Gruß


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Cooler Umbau, vorallem das tauschen der Transistoren.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Kondensatoren


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Bord scheint zwar bAT Format zu sein, hat aber ne ATX Stromversorgung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, die letzten BAT Boards hatten beides drauf.
Haben meine beiden MVP3 BAT BOards auch.

Erste ATX Boards hatten AFAIR auch einen BAT Anschluss z.B. das TX97 Teil


----------



## dot (6. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Haben meine beiden MVP3 BAT BOards auch.



Ist das nicht dies Pentium 1 Board, wo es auch noch ein MVP3-C2 oder so aehnlich gab (Mit mehr ISA Slots)? Wie ich dieses Board liebe


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2008)

Nein, das eine ist ein Lucky Star, das andere ein Chaintec (gibts ja beide schon lang nimma mehr)...


----------

